# Winter shelter



## stewswanson (Mar 1, 2013)

Our male chi, named Magnum is typically not fond of the winter weather but
finds going out more tolerable because of a canopy I installed adjacent to the entry door and canopy above it. In rain or snow he jumps off the entry step and can do his thing without getting wet.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That's really neat! I wanted something like that for Angel, but hubby keeps coming with reasons why we can't do it! personally, I think he's just lazy! Lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that is a great idea. Mine are all long hair chihuahuas, if I were them I certainly wouldn't want to stick my bottom down into the snow/wet ground!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's an awesome idea!! If we ever move to a place with our own yard, I would definitely do the same. Nice because you probably don't have to shovel snow (or as much snow) under it.


----------



## stewswanson (Mar 1, 2013)

Angel1210 said:


> That's really neat! I wanted something like that for Angel, but hubby keeps coming with reasons why we can't do it! personally, I think he's just lazy! Lol


These are aluminum Awning/Canopies that you can get at Home Depot type stores. I already had one over the entry then added another 60 inch one next to it that extends to the side of the house. They aren't expensive and go up in an afternoon.- Stew


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

What a fantastic idea! Can you send more pics (when you don't have to go out in the snow.) My hubby's handy with stuff like that and picss of yours might get him thinking.


----------



## stewswanson (Mar 1, 2013)

zellko said:


> What a fantastic idea! Can you send more pics (when you don't have to go out in the snow.)  My hubby's handy with stuff like that and picss of yours might get him thinking.


Attached are 4 photos- Stew


----------



## LadyDevlyn (Jul 8, 2013)

That wouldn't do anything for the crazy snow we get here. I put a 6x9' tarp down and just take it up after the snow stops. Gives my two a nice area to potty. Nothing really helps with the cold though. :/
View attachment 41594



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats a great idea ! 




x


----------



## stewswanson (Mar 1, 2013)

*They acclimate well*

After weeks of below freezing temps. we got up to 35 degrees this afternoon and Magnum wanted out to be in the sun. He even was traversing the snow which he has been avoiding before.


----------

